# Is it just me?



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

...or does anyone else see a striking similarity between the DH-100 Vampire and the German FW TL-Jager Flitzer. 



















Anyone know of any other similarities, like the American B-29 and the Russian TU-4?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The TU 4 WAS the B29. The commies reverse engineered from one or two that were forced down in the USSR due to mech troubles


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A LOT of the engineering ideas in Germany's paper projects ended up being realized after the war by other countries. We and the Russians scarfed up all the German research we could grab and went straight to work.

The SAAB Tunnan is a direct descendant of the Messerschmitt P.1101.

Tthe Focke Wulf Ta-283 jet design is probably the ancestor of the MiG-15

The Me P.1106 evolved in Russia into the Yak-15.

The Bell X-4 research plane was basically a scratch built copy of the P.1101 to research Messerschmitt's variable geometry wing idea.

And it's no coincidence that Argentina's early jet fighters looked very much like some of Germany's final wartime ideas!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Pete McKay said:


> ...or does anyone else see a striking similarity between the DH-100 Vampire and the German FW TL-Jager Flitzer.


The Vampire is much prettier.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Bell X-5 is also based on the Messerschmitt P1101

The MiG 15 and Sabre are both derived from the Tank Ta 183


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

IL-14....










...or Super DC-3?










I know the Iluyshin had tricycle landing gear but otherwise, very similar.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The DH 100 was all english. It first flew in 1943, way before everyone was going over german technical data.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A case of parallel development! The same solution arrived at for the same problem.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Except that the English bird actually got built. The Germans had so many planes on the drawing board but until way too late Hitler refused to allow many to go into development.

All the ifs I read about German planes ignore one fact. If Germany had prolonged the war by even six months they would have been on the wrong end of the first A-Bomb which the USA would have had no qualms about using at that time.


----------

